# A new study from the island shows wolves may actually help the animals they prey on. Isle Royale has been the perfect fishbowl for wolf research.



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Interesting article.








A wolf-colonized island gives new insights into predator and prey relationships


Michigan's Isle Royale has been the perfect fishbowl for wolf research. A new study from the island shows wolves may actually help the animals they prey on.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

They have over 40 yrs of research data. Something ought to come of it.

I bet they can show data to show whtever one wants--moe wolves or less. It was only about 5-6 yrs ago the wolf pop was down to a very few on the island. A whole pak had drown.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The antis do not want man to be the apex predator. That’s obvious by their actions and judge shopping to shut down hunting.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

22 Chuck said:


> They have over 40 yrs of research data. Something ought to come of it.
> 
> I bet they can show data to show whtever one wants--moe wolves or less. It was only about 5-6 yrs ago the wolf pop was down to a very few on the island. A whole pak had drown.


I don’t know about drowning, but the entire pack was inbred.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Yup and Sexual predators should be able to hang around elementary schools..
Hal


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

wpmisport said:


> Interesting article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course they do. It's wildlife management at its finest. Mother nature invented. The only problem with wolves managing wildlife is, somebody needs to manage wolves. That's where we step in. Just Ain't happening. At least not here.


----------

